# jede menge fragen zum schwimmteich!



## beggi (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich plane seit mehreren Monaten einen Schwimmteich. Habe Bücher gelesen, durchforste das Internet etc. .
Trotzdem habe ich noch jede Menge Fragen!  

1. Der Boden ist sehr sandig bei mir im Garten... Sollte ich die Wände des Schwimmteiches Mauern oder gibt es eine kostengünstigere Lösung? 

2. Ist es ratsam spezielles Granulat in die Uferzonen zu füllen oder reicht auch normaler Kies?

3. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit türkiser Folie und hat eine gute Adresse? (die schwarze Folie finde ich nicht so schön, da es immer wie ein trübes Loch aussieht)


Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand eine Frage beantworten könnte!  

Liebe Grüße
Rebecca


----------



## axel (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: jede menge fragen zum schwimmteich!*

Hallo Rebecca !

Willkommen hier bei den Teichfreunden :Willkommen2 
Ich hab meinen Teich mit Schwimmbereich. 
Dunkelgrüne PE Folie kann ich Dir empfehlen . Am besten 1,5 mm  dick .
Bei der Dunkelgrünen Folie fallen die Schwebalgen , die hin und wieder mal auftauchen nur wenig auf . Bei Türkies als Untergrund sind die Schwebalgen dann schön grün zu sehen. 
Schwarze Folie find ich auch nicht so schön für einen Schwimmteich .
Ich hab normalen gewaschenen Kies in der Uferzone . 
Aber da gibts hier verschiedene Meinungen . Ein Sand Lehm Gemich soll auch gut sein .
Wenn Dein Schwimmbereich in der Mitte des Teiches ist solltest Du schon mit Mauern die Unter der Wasseroberfläche enden , den Schwimmbereich vom Pflanzenbereich abgrenzen .


Lg 

axel


----------



## günter-w (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: jede menge fragen zum schwimmteich!*

Hallo Rebecca, Willkommen im Forum ud viel Spaß beim lesen und informieren.
zu deinen Fragen: Wenn du sandiger untergrund hast bevor alles nach dem Ausbaggern zusammen fällt, mit billigen Steinen vormauern und hinterfüllen. oder du gehst mehr schräg nach unter das nichts zusammenfällt. Ich verwende für den Ufer und Pflanzbereich Sand 0/2 ca 15-20cm stark und decke ihn mit Kies 8/16 ca.  2 cm dick ab. Bei der  Folienfarbe musst du beachten das eine Türkisfarbene Fläche meist mit einer beigen Folie ausgelegt ist. Leider sieht man bei einer hellen Folie den Bodenmulm besser und nach einem Jahr wirkt die Folie fleckig wegen dem Algenbelag. Ich kenne das von meinem eigenen Schwimmteich. Wenn allerding frisch gereinigt ist wirkt die helle Teichfläche und hat was. Ab das ist Geschmacksache. So viel ich weis gibt es die Helle Folie bei der Firma Stahl  
http://www.teichprofi.de/
Ich finde eine olivgrüne Folie z Bsp. Naturagart vorteihaft da die Wasserfläche nicht zu dunkel wirkt und der Schmutz nicht so leicht zu erkennen ist. 
Wieterhin viel Erfolg bei deiner Schwimmteichplanung


----------



## Annett (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: jede menge fragen zum schwimmteich!*

Hallo Rebecca,

auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.
Farbige PVC-Folie bekommst Du z.B. auch hier: http://www.meinschoenerteich.de/teichfolie/teichfolie_pvc.html
In ein paar Tagen kann ich Dir sagen, wie zuverlässig sie sind - ich erwarte unsere Folienlieferung mit Spannung. 

Bezüglich Schwimmteichbau - hast Du Dich schon mal mit der Firma Naturagart und ihrem Konzept auseinander gesetzt? 
Hier mal der Teichbau von Thias - er hat angelehnt an das NG-Prinzip gebaut....
Dort sieht man gar keine Folie mehr.


----------



## beggi (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: jede menge fragen zum schwimmteich!*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!!!

Ich habe mir die Bücher und Prospekte von NaturaGard bestellt und eifrig darin gelesen. 
Auch die Teichfolie von dem Czebra Versandhandel hatte ich bereits ins Auge gefasst! 

@Annett Welche Farbe kommt in euren Teich?

Wie tief sollte ein Teich sein? Habe gehört, dass er nicht tiefer als 1,50m sein darf. Stimmt das?


----------



## Annett (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: jede menge fragen zum schwimmteich!*

Hi.

In unseren Teich kommt schwarze PVC-Folie.
Wir bauen aber einen naturnahen Teich - nicht zum Baden, da zu klein.

Frag mal bei der Gemeinde, wie tief Du überhaupt gehen darfst. Teilweise gibts da schon Bestimmungen.... die 1,5m kommen vom Poolbau und werden halt gern auch für Teiche angewandt.


----------



## Albedo (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: jede menge fragen zum schwimmteich!*

Hallo Rebecca,

unser Schwimmteich hat eine stelle mit knapp über 2 Meter tiefe (im Schwimmteil), da kann man ordentlich reinspringen  

Wir haben eine hellblaue Folie im Schwimmteil und eine schwarze Folie im Regenerationsbereich.
Das Hellblau sieht schon toll aus wenn es sauber ist, aber dies ist etwas emfindlicher gegen Verunreinigungen, da man den Schmutz natürlich leichter erkennen kann.

Hier siehst du ein paar Bilder (Galerie habe ich noch nicht befüllt  )
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17151


----------



## beggi (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: jede menge fragen zum schwimmteich!*

Hallo Albedo,

Dein Teich sieht wirklich super aus!  

Ich hoffe, dass ich dieses Jahr auch noch das Vergnügen habe, in meinen eigenen Teich zu springen! Aber da wir keinen Bagger aufs Grundstück bekommen, heisst es alles mit Spaten und Schubkarre ausheben...  

Ich finde es bei Deinem Teich mit der hellen Folie sehr gelungen. Hast Du jetzt noch weitere Pflanzen eingesetzt um das Problem mit dem grünen Wasser zu lösen?

Viele Grüße
Rebecca


----------



## Albedo (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: jede menge fragen zum schwimmteich!*

Hallo Rebecca,

Danke  

Das wünsche ich dir jedenfalls, und natürlich auch warmes Wetter zum geniessen  

Wir haben unseren Teich auch mit der Hand ausgehoben :crazy 
Zum Schluss, bei 2 Metern, funktionierte dies nur noch mit Kübeln, das war etwas mühsam.
Aber der Anfang war schneller erledigt als erwartet, aber unser Teich ist ja nicht soooo groß.
Welche Größe soll dein Teich haben?

Grüße
Albert


----------

